# Getting back into archery - Kansas



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* OPHAwkeyes. Have fun here.


----------



## jrp (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome.
This site will help you with everything you need to know. 
They're a lot of very knowledgeable Archery folks on AT.

Good Luck!
:darkbeer:

Jon


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT! 
And glad to have you getting back into archery!


----------

